

Did Google just offer Pinterest $2B? - deepbedi

A family friend, who happens to be a well known entrepreneur/investor, just mentioned that he heard Google offered to buy Pinterest for $2B (and they turned it down). Anyone have any merit to this "rumor"? Just curious...
======
knes
The Business Potential with Ads and Ecommerce is huge on Pinterest and with
the current trends of acquisition, $2B is more or less the right price of
Pinterest. But that would bring it to $100 / user ( if you take the 2M users
number from this TC article <http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/11/pinterest-
stats/> )

~~~
bmelton
That was way back in February. Last I looked they were up to 7M users, and
that was probably a month ago.

A recent USA Today article says that their 'active' logins are 'leveling off'
to 8.3M, from 12.2.

------
windsurfer
If Pinterest was worth that much, I wonder how much Reddit would be.

~~~
dglassan
Not $2 Billion. Pinterest is valuable because the site's users show interest
in products by pinning or liking them. That's a marketing goldmine for brands
and advertisers. Not to mention Pinterest is driving huge amounts of traffic
to e-commerce sites.

Sure, Reddit get insane amounts of traffic but cat pictures and comics aren't
nearly as monetizable.

------
molsongolden
Serving hyper-targeted ads on pins?

------
LiquidSummer
That would be mental! $2B!?

------
sidcool
Don't scare us!

